# Top 5 Fighters in the UFC you hate?



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

This thread should become immensly popular. Which fighters do you hate in hate in the UFC or formerly in the UFC, or top 5?

Here's my list:
1. Frank Trigg
2. Nate Quarry
3. Matt Lindland
4. Phil Baroni
5. Renato Sobral (he's good but I just don't like how hes rated)


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

1. Shamcock
2. Sylvia
3. Hughes
4. Horn
5. Any Team Quest fighter


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

1.Josh kockcheck
2.Kenny Florean
3.Pe de pon Cruez i think thats how it's spelled,He's the Doosh that beat Mir
4.Sylvia
5.BJ "Blow Job" Pen


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> 5.BJ "Blow Job" Pen


:laugh:. BJ Penn is a loser. Someone on this forum said hes intelligent. I can't remember who but thats a joke calling him intelligent when he speaks. "I don't deserve this" then he cries like a woman. :laugh:.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

:cheeky4: :cheeky4:


Rush said:


> :laugh:. BJ Penn is a loser. Someone on this forum said hes intelligent. I can't remember who but thats a joke calling him intelligent when he speaks. "I don't deserve this" then he cries like a woman. :laugh:.


:cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

alamojj go away. Your a waste of my time and I'm too lazy to unblock you so just don't post in my threads and you'll be fine.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Rush said:


> alamojj go away. Your a waste of my time and I'm too lazy to unblock you so just don't post in my threads and you'll be fine.


LOL, you're a damn joke Rush, I can post on any htreads I want so you may as well get used to me. Stop crying about every little thing that people post on here.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I know you post on every thread and its anyone as heck. Your like those ants that never go away and you need an exterminator. Well the exterminator is right here, bye. 

These are prime examples of alamojj's intelligent posts: ":cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:" or how about:

":dunno: :dunno: :laugh: :laugh:".

Which one is better?


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Rush said:


> I know you post on every thread and its anyone as heck. Your like those ants that never go away and you need an exterminator. Well the exterminator is right here, bye.
> 
> These are prime examples of alamojj's intelligent posts: ":cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:" or how about:
> 
> ...


Go and make another goofy ass avatar. What a life you have.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Let's see you try and make an avatar you Fatboy Slim hater :laugh:. What do you listen to? Bon Jovi? Phil Collins?


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Rush said:


> Let's see you try and make an avatar you Fatboy Slim hater :laugh:. What do you listen to? Bon Jovi? Phil Collins?


I listen to your mom moan...:cheeky4:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

grow up u f'n clowns if you wanna go back and forth bitch fighting go to a lovers chat room or sumthing instead of doing it on an mmaforum..since u guys kno so much about mma why dont u spuare off sumwhre and see who the real man is..instead of being keyboard warriors


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> FEDOR WOULD BEAT TYSON IN HIS PRIME IN LESS THAN TWO MINUTES...NO DOUBT!!!!


obviously...Chuck Liddell would beat Tyson almost as bad.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I can agree with both but in his prime if tyson managed to land a punch either of those guys would be in trouble but I think both would be able to have beaten tyson pretty handily


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

#1 Kos #2 Rashad..thats about it


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> I can agree with both but in his prime if tyson managed to land a punch either of those guys would be in trouble but I think both would be able to have beaten tyson pretty handily


Not only that but he was boxing a former Thai fighter,THe guy almsot took Tyson down 3 times with a clinch lol,People are stupid to say Tyson was a fighter he's a boxer and thats it.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i dunno bout chuck being able to take tyson in his prime because chuck would wanna strike..and i think tysons hand speed and power would be too much for him..i actually take a 22 yr old tyson over chuck 1st round ko..but fedor would just take him to the ground immediatley and ground and pound than just submit him very quick...mine as well start a chuck vs tyson thread


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

1. Rashad
2.matt Linland
3.nate Quarry
4.matt Hughes
5.gsp


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

alamojj said:


> 1. Shamcock
> 2. Sylvia
> 3. Hughes
> 4. Horn
> 5. Any Team Quest fighter



Y Matt Huges???


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

#1~shamrock


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

*Hate Em'*

1) Shamrock 
2) Nick Diaz
3) Tim Sylvia
4) Frank Mir
5) Brandon Vera


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

1)Chris "The Luzar" Leben
2)Nate Quarry
3)Tim Slyvia
4)Nick Diaz. Ugly face and too cocky
5)Rashad Evans. I like his takedowns but he just lays on the people


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

why all the hate for shamrock.. He is one of the most interesting fighters in the UFC right now. I wish someone would work with himn and make him take it all a bit more seriosuly and he would be fun to watch in the ring as well.. He is not he worst fighter nor the best.. but right now he is probably the most colorful fighter in the UFC..


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

The Don said:


> why all the hate for shamrock.. He is one of the most interesting fighters in the UFC right now. I wish someone would work with himn and make him take it all a bit more seriosuly and he would be fun to watch in the ring as well.. He is not he worst fighter nor the best.. but right now he is probably the most colorful fighter in the UFC..


Shamrock's problem is that he went to the WWE or WWF whatever. He has too much of the "Colorful" WWF personality in him. Shamrock needs to realize that he isn't 25 anymore and that his conditioning isn't that great anymore. He is what we call a " Has Been " , he needs to realize that some of the fighters today are better than him when he was in his prime. MMA has way more talent than when him and Gracie ruled. Prime examples Franklin v. Shamrock; Hughes v. Gracie. They are not young anymore...


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

1. diego sanchez
2. ken shamrock 
3. rashad evens
4. evan tanner 
5. stephen bonnar 

those are my top five most hated fighters in no perticular order


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

SpiderV said:


> Shamrock's problem is that he went to the WWE or WWF whatever. He has too much of the "Colorful" WWF personality in him. Shamrock needs to realize that he isn't 25 anymore and that his conditioning isn't that great anymore. He is what we call a " Has Been " , he needs to realize that some of the fighters today are better than him when he was in his prime. MMA has way more talent than when him and Gracie ruled. Prime examples Franklin v. Shamrock; Hughes v. Gracie. They are not young anymore...


ok yea he may be washed up this upcoming fight with ortiz will either deny or confirm that, but is that a reason he shoul dbe hated? just because he is past his prime?


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

1. Tito 
2. frank trigg
3. leben
4. riggs
5. bonnar ited with griffin


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Joe Stevenson
cabbage
Sanchez
gsp
quarry


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate the following five fighters:

- Shonie Carter
- Danni Abbadi
- Anyone from Militich
- Keith Jardine
- Joe Riggs


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Nick Diaz (when he was around)
Josh The Blanket Koscheck
Tim Sylvia
Tanner
BJ Penn


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

HARD_KNOCKS said:


> I hate the following five fighters:
> 
> - Shonie Carter
> - Danni Abbadi
> ...


I dnt even acknowledge danny abbadi as a fighter


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Craze said:


> I dnt even acknowledge danny abbadi as a fighter



me neither


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm with you guys on Danny Abbadi. What was all that "I'm an Ultimate Fighter" bullsh*t. He got destroyed.

My top five:
-Fabiano Scherener (resident UFC heavyweight punchingbag)
-Chris Leben
-Brandon Lee Hinkle
-Stephen Bonnar
-Anyone from Miletich also

And what's the deal with hating Joe Riggs?


----------



## oblivion (May 28, 2006)

I have more than 5 because any one of them could say something to move them ahead of the others.
1.Shamrock
2.Ed Herman
3.Chris Leben
4.Josh Koshcheck
5.Frank Trigg
6.Phil Baroni
7.Matt Hughes
8.Rashad Evans
9.Wanderlei Silva
10.Tank Abbott


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I'm with you guys on Danny Abbadi. What was all that "I'm an Ultimate Fighter" bullsh*t. He got destroyed.
> 
> My top five:
> -Fabiano Scherener (resident UFC heavyweight punchingbag)
> ...



good call on the hatred for BLHinkle i forgot him in my list....oh well, maybe ill make a more extensive list, cuz theres too many i forgot.....cant forget Kevin "The only man I've seen to make Herb Dean stop the fight and tell them if they dont work he will stop the fight all together" Jordan....Gabriel "Insert Kevin Jordan nickname here" Gonzaga


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Brasil_JJ said:


> Who does?


hopefully no one......but apparently he has a 15-2 mma record (according to his website at least)

he is also quoted as saying "Im an amazing striker"


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

whats even more pathetic, when you click on the Merchandise link on his website it takes you to the UFC.com store hahahahahaha 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 3 thumbs way down for him what a joke


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

i dont hate any of these guys i just dislike them and their fighting styles

1. Babalu
2. Koscheck
3. Marcio Cruz
4. Chuck Liddell
5. Ken Shamrock


----------



## meo643 (Jul 7, 2006)

1. Tim Sylvia
2. Ken Shamrock
3. BJ Penn
4. Nick Diaz 
5. Joe Stevenson

They are my top five, no specific order, except that Sylvia is the one I dislike the most


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

1. Tito 2. Diaz 3. Trigg 4. Vera 5. Riggs


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

More than 5. Ahhh well.

- Chris Leben
- Jeff Monson
- Marcio Cruz
- Nick Diaz
- Justin Eilers
- Nate Quarry
- Trevor Prangley
- Kevin Jordan
- Frank Trigg
- Rick Davis


----------



## Venom (Jul 7, 2006)

All of you guys are such ******s, you hate good fighters for no reason and none of you are backing it up.

1) Tito Ortiz (He is a punk, he trash talks, when he loses he cries, then he tries to act like a good guy, I'm sick of this monkey)
2) Tank Abbott (He does not respect anyone, ruined his career by eating fat and beer)
3) Josh Koschek ( was a complete ****wad to chris leben at TUF )
4) Nick Diaz (is an idiot, called Diego Sanchez a reality TV show *****)


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

1. Josh Koscheck - complete azzhole.
2. Fabiano Scherner - useless
3. Kevin Jordan - just as useless.

Thats all i can not like.

Joe Riggs is pretty decent whats up with that.
and how can anyone not like GSP or BJ Penn ???


----------



## Tommy 'The Axe' (Jul 19, 2006)

Frank Trigg - No sportsmanship, personality of a dead goat
Rashad Evans - boring to watch
Ed Herman- More mouth than skill, really to immature and over the top

Honorable mentions:
I am not sure about Griffin. Sometimes I think he is faking his speeches like baseball players, 'it's all for the fans...' I'm just not positive yet.

I can't hate Shamrock, I think he's milking the money train a last time at the expense of his rep and credibility. He was cool about not pounding Kimo after he was knocked out though.

I think the UFC is spoonfeeding Matt, the deaf guy from TUF 3. He got hit in training and they gave him an easy macth later. I think they are trying to develop him because he has 'underdog hero potential'. He may not be in yet, but I think they wnat to groom him in. If that is true I can't hate him, but will have to hate Dana White for it, him being the most public spokesperson of the corporate side.


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

These are the top five I hate:
1. *Shaonie Carter*, just a joke plain and simple. A spinning back fist is a disgrace to MMA. It's not even MMA. Plus he got owned by a Team Quest fighter in the first round :laugh:.

2. *Nate Quarry*, he just infuriated me when he kept saying over and over how Franklin has a weak chin and how he'll beat Franklin by stoppage. He earned a match for a title by beating two terrible fighters. Just a joke. I'm glad he's been gone. Tired of seeing him.

3. *Chris Leben*, why is he favoured so much? For kicking down a door and being in ultimate fighter? Once he got into the ring with a real opponent he faced the truth and reality; that he sucks. Plus I hate his voice.

4. *Joe Riggs*, how did he get a title shot? For beating a fighter who loses all the time and then losing to another fighter? He's terrible. I knew he wouldn't make weight against Hughes so why bother? He made it look like Hughes defends his title against easy opponents like him.

5. *Frank Trigg*, that win over Renato Verissimo was impressive but his attitude makes me want to punch him in the face. I don't know why they bothered giving him a rematch, it was obvious he was going to lose although he was on a bit of a streak. I also hate how he's on a reality show being a model and saying he is shy then says "I'll beat Hughes then defend my title more than 6 times like he did blah blah". Oh well, he's a decent fighter anyways.

And others:
Diego Sanchez, over rated
Nick Diaz, his style is sloppy and his English is terrible. Plus his nick name makes me want to kill him.
Ed Herman, probably some rich kid who bought his way into the UFC and Team Quest just like Nate Quarry but will be owned in the future the same as Quarry did.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

The lack of knowledge of these fighters is simply pathedic.

Ed Herman a rich kid? LOL 
Ed Herman's from a place called Vancover Washington, just to let you know about 80% of the population there is mexican apple pickers and the other 20% is mainly Other race's of apple pickers. I've wrestled with Ed a few times and same with Chris and there both awsome guys in and outside of the ring. They're just honest thats all. And when you think "oh this guys cocky because he's talking shit before his match." THEY ALL DO THAT COME ON!, watch the pre fights to anyone the nicest thing they'll say is going to be "ya he's a tough opponent but im still better." Thats apart of this sport, if you think your not as good as the other guy your not going to win, plane and simple.

Now my top 5 would be

Stephen Bonner, This guys become a MAJOR headcase after he got his contract, watch any interview with him lately he's always going back to the Forrest Griffen fight and how legendary it was and how he needs a pat on the back. And in my opinion he's not very good at all, if he fought another wrestler who knew how to finish he'd get crushed.

Nick Diaz, To much to say about nick, he just needs to worry more about his fighting in the ring and not the people outside of it.

Spencher Fischer, i know fighters are supposed to be cocky but i hate this guy, i really do. He a classic Militich headcase who thinks because he's in a big camp he's going to stomp on everyone. 

KOS- just a peice of crap.

Danny Abaddi- I would like to throw him off a building, "im not UFC Fighter now...i really am", no you punched a guy twice in the cage and then got one of the hardest arm bars i've ever seen.

Also

Frank Mir- I just hate him, and after his last fight he was so overweight and out of shape he deserved to loose.


----------



## 609throwdown (Jul 18, 2006)

I was waiting for this:
1. Diego Sanchez-over-rated, spoon fed retard, that needs to stop calling out Matt Hughes ever chance he gets
2. Ken Sham*ock- i wish this guy would die already, his whole career is weak
3. Ed Herman-dog just cause you grew up poor doesn't make you the toughest mutha ****er walking around, i'm from the projects and nobody acts a fool like you do here, too much talk not enough action
4.Kockcheck- you're a punk and need your faced punched in, vagina
5.Rashad Evans- you're weak, i hate the fact you won at HW, and you cut weight cause you're scared beeotch

and whats with all you hatin on BJ, thats weak


----------



## TheOaf66 (Jun 30, 2006)

1-Koscheck
2-Trigg
3-Bonnar
4-Stevenson
5-Evans


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

1) Ken Flo aka Ben Stiller
2) Josh Kockcheck
3) Rashazzzzzzz...d (almost feel asleep just saying name) Evans
4) Matt "Brokeback Country Breakfast" Hughes
5) Tim "80% of fighting is half mental" Sylvia


----------



## acrides (Jul 20, 2006)

Venom said:


> All of you guys are such ******s, you hate good fighters for no reason and none of you are backing it up.
> 
> 1) Tito Ortiz (He is a punk, he trash talks, when he loses he cries, then he tries to act like a good guy, I'm sick of this monkey)
> 2) Tank Abbott (He does not respect anyone, ruined his career by eating fat and beer)
> ...



Good list. i agree with this one. especially Nick Diaz. Gave Diego no respect at all, said he shouldnt even be there and got beat by him..gota' love it.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Venom said:


> All of you guys are such ******s, you hate good fighters for no reason and none of you are backing it up.
> 
> 1) Tito Ortiz (He is a punk, he trash talks, when he loses he cries, then he tries to act like a good guy, I'm sick of this monkey)
> 2) Tank Abbott (He does not respect anyone, ruined his career by eating fat and beer)
> ...


I agree too espically with #1


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

609throwdown said:


> I was waiting for this:
> 1. Diego Sanchez-over-rated, spoon fed retard, that needs to stop calling out Matt Hughes ever chance he gets
> 2. Ken Sham*ock- i wish this guy would die already, his whole career is weak
> 3. Ed Herman-dog just cause you grew up poor doesn't make you the toughest mutha ****er walking around, i'm from the projects and nobody acts a fool like you do here, too much talk not enough action
> ...



Ya ok Snoop dogg why dont you try and act a little more thugish maybe it'll gain you with some E-Rep. lol 
I love how u picked EVERYONE thats been on a TUF series somewhere along the line. Hows that for some E-Rep. Try watching other fights other then TUF and talk like you know everything.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*I Hate These Wimps With A Passion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kenny Florian
Nate Quarry
Keith Jardine
Joe Stevenson
Kendall Grove


----------



## Shodaddy (Jul 10, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> The lack of knowledge of these fighters is simply pathedic.
> 
> Ed Herman a rich kid? LOL
> Ed Herman's from a place called Vancover Washington, just to let you know about 80% of the population there is mexican apple pickers .



Cmon now, down here there arent too many mexicans, but there are alot of apple pickers.

1. Rashad - Very boring to watch
2. Josh Neer - From what I've seen in the pre/post fight interviews, he has a hard time stringing together sentences
3. Koscheck - Kinda like Rashad
4. Shamrock - I never really liked him because of the WWF Junk
5. Tim Sylvia - It only seems like he is good because he has arms that stretch down to his ankles


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

-Everyone from TUF except Bisping
-Nick Diaz
-Brandon lee hinkle for his lack of fighting skills and his silly name
-Brandon Vera
-Kimo Leopoldo and Joe Son


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Dude that last post made me laugh for some of the reason lol like brandon lee hinkles name hahaha


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Not only that but he was boxing a former Thai fighter,THe guy almsot took Tyson down 3 times with a clinch lol,People are stupid to say Tyson was a fighter he's a boxer and thats it.



Where is the line drawn between a fighter and a boxer. are you saying that outside the ring Tyson is defensless? you guys have no idea what you are talking about. do me a favor, go find some old Tyson footage, watch it, then i bet your oppinion will change. The guy was a viscous animal, he would tear chuck and fedor's heads off. and its not "if he managed to land a punch" its how many seconds it would take him. they would stand NO chance at all. It would be a joke.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Ehh maybe vintage tyson might but all tyson could do now is tear a cheeseburgers head off.

I liked Vintage tyson simply because he backed up his talk, now hes just washed up like almost every Don King Fighter does. In an MMA fight though, id still take a guy like Fedor to win against Tyson. For the simple fact that tyson probably has no take down skill and isn't used to getting kicked in the body or the legs. by all means im not saying tyson can't fight, im just saying i think he'd still loose in his prime for the simple fact, its not his sport.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Koscheck is the most mediocre guy out there for Charisma no doubting his wrestling but he just doesnt have the pull of guys at his level for crowds in my opinion and worst of all he seems stuck up his own a.. , i would love to see Leiben kick the crap out of him if Koscheck was brave enough to swap punches.


----------



## DU423 (Jul 21, 2006)

*I Hate Diego Sanchez*

I think Diego Sanchez is extremely overrated, he's got a big mouth, and he will get his ass handed to him shortly. His last fight was a joke.


----------



## lambertjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't hate these guys, and a majority of them come from TUF.
Diego
Rashad
Joe S.
Forest
Riggs


----------



## BKBroiler (Jul 23, 2006)

sylvia
shamrock
trigg
bj 
tito "got your ass beat by chuck" ortiz


----------



## WD-UFC (Jul 23, 2006)

1. Tito (Monkey) Ortiz
2. Tito (Trash-talker) Ortiz
3. Tito (So glad the fight was called) Ortiz
4. Tito (Wish I were a legend) Ortiz
5. Tito (Sore loser/winner) Ortiz


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

WD-UFC said:


> 1. Tito (Monkey) Ortiz
> 2. Tito (Trash-talker) Ortiz
> 3. Tito (So glad the fight was called) Ortiz
> 4. Tito (Wish I were a legend) Ortiz
> 5. Tito (Sore loser/winner) Ortiz




:laugh:! Dude I love you. Those are ****in' hilarious.


1. Royce Gracie
2. Tito Ortiz
3. Kimo Leopoldo
4. Frank Mir
5. Dan Christison


----------



## lambertjr (Jul 16, 2006)

lambertjr said:


> I don't hate these guys, and a majority of them come from TUF.
> Diego
> Rashad
> Joe S.
> ...


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

My choices:
1. Ken Shamrock, retire already you suck. Take my advice before you die in the ring to Coleman or some rival veteran.
2. Chris Leben, you suck once you got into the ring with a non-ultimate fighter it proved you sucked balls.
3. Nate Quarry, shut up you idiot. You had no right to say you would beat Franklin.
4. BJ Penn, "Number one pound for pound" :laugh:.
5. Cabbage, he's an ass the only guy he could beat in UFC was a has been.


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

still not sure how someone can not like someone because they were on wwe.
alright that stuff is bogus but check out the early days of ufc. without shamrock and gracie you people would be watching pride or king of the cage (not that thats all bad).
1 tito ortiz
2 crybaby ortiz
3 tito "I was chuck's best friend and I dont want to fight him" ortiz
4 Tim 'I want to fight with a broken arm" silvia
5 tito "i beat chumps and lose to legends"ortiz

My all time favorites

1) Royce the legend Gracie: He had some slow fights but he was patient and managed to win and hell even against hughes he mannaged to survive an arm bar that would have tapped most. ( i could go on all day)
2) Ken Shamrock: His mouth paved the path for the ufc today. His time in wwe brought new fans and dont talk about selling out if you watch that tuf crap for the interviews and the drama.(they're fighters not supermodels)
3)Don frye: remember before weight classes? what a bad ass
4)Vitor balfort; That son of a gun has been around for a long time and long after Mark coleman dethroned him and started gassing he is still at the top of the ufc. Where is Mark?
5)Randy Couture: That man is inhuman. I watched his first fight and was not impressed. Knowing what I know now I have to think. WOW! If only Royce had his fountain of youth.

just my thoughts; not worth much to anyone but me and those I pay to agree with me


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

wtf is wrong with you people lol

you hate these guys because they try there hardest?

How can you hate Cabbage, the guy goes in and fights his ass off and doesn't quit. He's got the biggest heart in Heavyweight Class in my opinion.

Also if your going to have sylvia, hate him for something better then trying to fight with a broken arm for god sakes, because for someone to fight like that you'd need pure guts.






Then you say Royce Gracie is your favorite? I like BJJ, but the only can do 1 think and thats submit people, only reason he was good in UFC for the time he was here was because he was fighting other 1 sided fighters, not guys now who do Wrestling/Muay Tai/Boxing/ and Jiu Jitsu.

GG to you sir.


Edit: just to let ya know, Royce and Shamrock may have fought in the first UFC's, but its not like they were the only ones. And they also weren't making the sport amazingly popular when they did fight.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 27, 2006)

For me, I don't like Shamrock mostly because of his performance on the Ultimate Fighter reality series. He didn't even try to coach his team. I think he only still fights to promote the Lions Den. 

JMHO


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> wtf is wrong with you people lol
> 
> you hate these guys because they try there hardest?
> 
> ...


 Does Vitor still lest himself as BJJ fighter? He used to and He has had some pretty impressive knockouts.
Those boys in the early days faught two and three guys a night tooo.(you may have forgotten that. ) Though I will agree that that sport has evolved. Royce and Ken did indeed do a lot to promote the ufc though they were winning like a hundred grand for winning a tournament, nothing like guys win today. I would want to promote the sport too for that kind of money(its an evolutionary thing). As far as slamming on Sylvia for wanting to fight with a broken arm goes. Its one thing to have guts, its another thing to be too dumb to know when your done. Hell, the guy thinks he domonated A.A in the last fight..hmmm
I'd respomd top the "G.G to you sir" bit but I don't know what G.G means


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Lots of fighters call themselves BJJ fighters, like David Terrell, Nick Diaz and they don't go straight for JJ, they wait it out and let it come. Unlike Royce Gracie who has no other fighting style other then a few kicks that genrally never really land and then his submissions.

True they did help the sport, but its not like after they won there fights the sport bloomed. I'd say the sports what it is today because of Zuffa and Dana white, i know fighters deserve a HUGE peice of credit, but i think mainly Dana White has been a genious with the UFC in the last 2 years or so.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I dislike fighters who have more of a street fighting style such as punching and striking techniques then Mike Goldberg is like "He is a black belt in Brazilian Ju-Jitsu". Lol. I just hate those words for some reason. I also hate those ultimate fighters/young fighters like Brandon Vera and Diego Sanchez who just win one fight and start calling out the champion for their weight class. Just terrible. Their inexperienced and so cocky.


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> wtf is wrong with you people lol
> 
> you hate these guys because they try there hardest?
> 
> ...


Those guys do have guts, but their poor sportsmanship really negates their skills in the ring. Cabbage with his little dance after the doctor's stoppage against Tank Abbott was really uncalled for. And Sylvia's big mouth really speaks for itself. They might have guts, but they sure aren't winning many fans with their lousy attitudes.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

two words ....Josh Koscheck.

Freakin smart azz.


----------



## punishmentgrl (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't stand Ken Shamrock. Retire already Grandpa Kenny. He was an awful coach on TUF 3. Ugh. 

You guys are going to hate me for this but, I really dislike Chuck Liddell. Hello, Mr T called. He wants his hairstyle back. LOL He sure did kick Bobalu's behind last Saturday though.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Ken Shamrock
2. Trigg
3. Riggs
4. Hughes (hes just a douche)
5. Tim Sylvia

Whats with all the hatin' on Nate Quarry? He's dope imho.


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

1. Nick Diaz
2. Vernon White
3. Ken Shamrock
4. Rob McDonald
5. Joe Stevenson

These guys say they are going to do great things but they don't


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Why does everyone hate Tim Sylvia he was willing to fight with a broken arm if he was any manlier he would have broken his other arm and continued the fight


----------



## jduber4 (Sep 4, 2006)

1. J. Riggs
2. Shamcock
3. Sylvia
4. Josh Koscheck
5.Chris Leben


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Gabriel Gonzaga
Kevin Jordan
Jonathan Wiezorek
Josh Kozchek
Sam Hogar


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Tito Ortiz (too cocky)
2. Kendall Grove (only because he's Titos play thing now)
3. Chuck Liddell (the most over hyped fight...ever)
4. B.J. Penn (too cocky...thinks he sooo much better then everyone)
5. Wesley "Cabbage" Correira (really only good at taking a puch to tire the other fighter)


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> When did he fight with a broken arm? I know against Arlovski at UFC 51 that was not a broken arm...


how about in UFC 48 buddy also I never said he did fight with a broken I said he wanted to


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont hate anyone but I do have a disliking for Grove, Diaz (so shoot me), Neer, Ortiz, Shamrock, Leben, Sammy Morgan, a few others.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not going to hate on anyone that has the balls to step into the ring (or octagon). They even get my respect if they get beat easily, at least they're in there trying. I do like some fighters more than others but I don;t hate anyone or even strongly dislike anyone. Here are a few fighters that have been unfairly singled out:
1.Koscheck: looked very impressive in his last couple of wins, much improved
2.Josh Neer: this guy gets no respect after submitting Melvin Guillard with a huge gash in his head and blood gushing out all over.
3.Cabbage: he may not win often but what other human being can take that kind of punishemnt?
4.Joe Riggs: the guy is like 22 yrs old, he is a tough opponent and his best is still to come
5.Nick Diaz: a smart ass for sure but he brings it and he can beat his opponent a bunch of different ways.
Peace out


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

:cheeky4: Sylva is boring, Meere is to fat, Kos smiles at the tv camera to much, Bonnor has always been boring except for first, Shamrock cant defend the take down, and Hogar I cant stand.
There are many others these are just a few.
canpaddle


----------



## aubdoggy (Aug 12, 2006)

Take a pick of a few fighters from the show. Leben and Josh are big time punks. Diaz at least knows what hes doing, but he talks mad shit on people. Shonnie carter sucks on the show. That brother is smoking rocks for sure. How can you say Sylvia is a boring fighter. Cause one fight went the distance. Do I have to remind the world that he almost punted tellemans head out of the ring. He sets up big things with a steady jab. He rocked rico back to the stone age. The fight against the other silvia was boring as hell though. So two fights that havent lived up to the hype. He sure did beat Cabbages head in. Cabbage sucks too. AA had a good time teeing off on his head too. I also have a dislike for bonnar recently. He hasnt backed up the talk in the ring, and got dominated against forest.
Aubs


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

:cheeky4: Yeah Tims arm was broken by Frank M. wasnt it? I just dont understand that so many big main events are pumped up and they end up just boring and the whole five rds. If they went after each other it would be good but throwing some one or two punches the entire fight come on. In my sight this is what? It almost seems that the under card fighters are many times more exciting to watch. At least thats what I see anyway. 
Tim and that Arlosvsky (sp) hardly went after each other at all.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

:cheeky4: What :cheeky4: is :cheeky4: up :cheeky4: with :cheeky4: the :cheeky4: smiley :cheeky4: every :cheeky4: post :cheeky4: ?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> I'm not going to hate on anyone that has the balls to step into the ring (or octagon). They even get my respect if they get beat easily, at least they're in there trying. I do like some fighters more than others but I don;t hate anyone or even strongly dislike anyone. Here are a few fighters that have been unfairly singled out:
> 1.Koscheck: looked very impressive in his last couple of wins, much improved
> 2.Josh Neer: this guy gets no respect after submitting Melvin Guillard with a huge gash in his head and blood gushing out all over.
> 3.Cabbage: he may not win often but what other human being can take that kind of punishemnt?
> ...


I agree with Koscheck, dude is mad improving.

Josh Neer is tough, but the dude is losing his fight with Berkman, and he's raising his hands up taunting the guy when he's obviously losing...stupid.

I dont mind Riggs, he's a shit talker but no where near the likes of some other guys.

Keith, we know all these guys have skill, but we're talking about attitude here, and character.


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

WD-UFC said:


> 1. Tito (Monkey) Ortiz
> 2. Tito (Trash-talker) Ortiz
> 3. Tito (So glad the fight was called) Ortiz
> 4. Tito (Wish I were a legend) Ortiz
> 5. Tito (Sore loser/winner) Ortiz




*AMEN* VERY NICELY PUT AND AGRRRREEEEE 100%


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

I Just Dislike Him, Dont Hate On Noone


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

Kimo Leopoldo and Frank Trigg.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Python said:


> *AMEN* VERY NICELY PUT AND AGRRRREEEEE 100%


same here, there are others i dislike but i only really hate tito.


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

Why all the hate for nick diaz? He's punk but he seldom fails to entertain. How can ou hate that? I like him


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

gduff2 said:


> Why all the hate for nick diaz? He's punk but he seldom fails to entertain. How can ou hate that? I like him


Not entertaining to me, more like attention seeking and old news.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I agree with Koscheck, dude is mad improving.
> 
> Josh Neer is tough, but the dude is losing his fight with Berkman, and he's raising his hands up taunting the guy when he's obviously losing...stupid.
> 
> ...



For sure there are certain fighters that can have a better attitude. I'm like everybody else in that I have my favorite fighters and other fighters that I don;t like so much.


----------



## Kimura (Sep 9, 2006)

1. Tito Ortiz
2. Anderson Silva
3. Andrei Arlovski
4. Blow Job Penn
5. Randy Couture


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 10, 2006)

Hatred...Such a strong word but...I'd go with:
1. Tito Ortiz: Can't stand his mouth, love his training style due to TUF3
2. Josh Koscheck: I'm a Leben fan and Josh acts so immature most of the time
3. Diego Sanchez: Too cocky in a bad way, and too stupid (TUF 1), plus I'm a Nick Diaz fan and I like Karo too
4. Tim Sylvia: If in fact he turned down an opportunity to fight Fedor and there's just something about him I dislike
5. Robbie Lawler: Ain't really in the UFC but after he got chocked out by my main man Mayhem Miller and lost the Icon Sport MiddleWeight Belt he post interview was just a huge diss to Mayhem, plus the Diaz/Lawler fight was dope as hell.


----------



## Kimura (Sep 9, 2006)

I also dislike Michael Bisping what is the big hype about him hes nothing impressive, Diego Sanchez and Forrest Griffin are way more impressive and so is Rashad Evans.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

5.Tim Silvia
4.Brandon Lee Hinkle
3.Tim Silvia
2.Tim Silvia
1.Tim Silvia


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

CHRIS said:


> Hatred...Such a strong word but...I'd go with:
> 1. Tito Ortiz: Can't stand his mouth, love his training style due to TUF3
> 2. Josh Koscheck: I'm a Leben fan and Josh acts so immature most of the time
> 3. Diego Sanchez: Too cocky in a bad way, and too stupid (TUF 1), plus I'm a Nick Diaz fan and I like Karo too
> ...


Bisping is a ****ing animal.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Kimura said:


> I also dislike Michael Bisping what is the big hype about him hes nothing impressive, Diego Sanchez and Forrest Griffin are way more impressive and so is Rashad Evans.


okay, I dont like to post on worthless posts like this, but your knowlege (or lack there of) in the world of mixed martial arts clearly does not leave the comfort of your computer desk chair. Over in England, "Nothing Impressive" Michael The Count Bisping is a perfect 10-0 and won the Cage Rage LHW title. Since coming to fight in the states, hes still perfect, and in decisive fashion.....and im not sure why you would compare him to Diego....they arent in the same weight class.....but you knew all this already I'm sure, being the mma GURU that you are  cheers


----------



## shanehall82 (Sep 9, 2006)

*5 hated fighters*

I think I have different reasons for hating fighters than most of you guys, but here goes:


in no particular order:
Frank Mir- because the guy has more god given talent than most, but is just too lazy and concieted to train at the level he should be.
Ken Shamrock-he used to be good, and hes riding off the coat tails of his own success
Tim Sylvia- His fighting style is ALL about his reach, he only trains to work that reach, and he also whines too much about how he should be getting more exposure. And when it came right down to it, when he couldnt land the "ONE BIG PUNCH" on arlovski, it turned into the most boring fight of the century
Phil Baroni- Guy just thinks hes WAY better than he is
NUMBER ONE HATED FIGHTER- Mark "I'll Score A Takedown And Lay On Top Of You The Rest Of The Fight" Kerr.....It's all in the name baby


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

shanehall82 said:


> I think I have different reasons for hating fighters than most of you guys, but here goes:
> 
> 
> in no particular order:
> ...


Baroni = Jackass, no doubt.


----------



## Upnsmoke3 (Aug 30, 2006)

1.Kos
2.Frank Trigg
3.Ken Shamrock
4.Tito Ortiz
5.Phil Baroni (In Pride Now)


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

1. Tito Ortiz
2. Tito Ortiz
3. Tito Ortiz
4. Tito Ortiz
5. Phil Baroni


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

1. Nick Diaz
2. Nate Quarry
3. Kenny Florian
4. Joe Stevenson
5. Mat Hughes


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

1)Rashad Evans
2)Kendall Grove
3)John Alessio
4)Tto Ortiz
5)Andre Arlovski


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Bisping is a ****ing animal.



Bisping instantly became one of my favorites when he said,"I'll more than likely kill you in the morning", to Ross Pointon the night before their fight. That was freakin awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> Bisping instantly became one of my favorites when he said,"I'll more than likely kill you in the morning", to Ross Pointon the night before their fight. That was freakin awesome!!:thumbsup:


I instantly liked him when I saw his fights in England, then he just ate up the competition on TUF3, anyone of those LHWs didnt have a chance in hell, including Hamill.

The LHW division in the UFC is so weak I'd already consider Bisping to be top 10 talent in the UFC.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I instantly liked him when I saw his fights in England, then he just ate up the competition on TUF3, anyone of those LHWs didnt have a chance in hell, including Hamill.
> 
> The LHW division in the UFC is so weak I'd already consider Bisping to be top 10 talent in the UFC.



I was totally unfamiliar with him before TUF and the competition on TUF for Bisping was not very good. I think he can be a great fighter but I want to see him in the octagon with some proven talent first. He is well rounded, seems to have a good head on his shoulders and he looks like he trains hard, I'm looking forward to his first UFC fight besides TUF.


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

1) kendall grove
2)Frank Trigg
3)Chuck
4)Joe Riggs
5)Diego Sanchez


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

1.Ken Shamrock
2.Frank Shamrock
3.Gay metzger 
4.Any lions den member
5. Diego Sanchez


man i could make a list of ten


----------



## toraj (Sep 20, 2006)

1.Tito Ortiz : for his trash talks , and when he lose he cry and try to be a good man, become a sportman and help Randy to fasten his belt...but when he win he forget all the things..

2. Phil Baroni : he is New York Big ass and *****..

3. Tito Ortiz
4. Wes Sim
5. Tito Ortiz


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

1. Diego Sanchez
2. Ken Shamrock
3. Tim Sylvia
4. Frank Trigg
5. Chris Leben


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll make a list of people who have fought in the UFC.

1. Frank Trigg(A guy who hasn't beaten anyone of worth, yet thinks he's God's gift to MMA. Awful commentator, but that's another topic).

2. Tank Abbott(A black eye on the sport. Worthless prick who hurt MMA more than helped. His fight with Rizzo was so satisfying to watch, as it completely exposed him)

3. Jason Von Flue(Worthless bum. Absolutely horrible with zero skill. His fight with Karalexis makes me want to jump out of a window).

4. Mike Kyle(A dirty fighter who has to cheat to win. He bit Wes Sims, kicked Eilers in the balls, and kicked a downed opponent in the face at a WEC event).

5. Rashad Evans(He's still boring to me. I don't care if he finally finished an opponent, he's still the visual Sominex. I would never pay to see Rashad fight, and I don't see anyone who would(And if they do, I'd question their competence)).


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

1) Tim Sylvia
2) Matt who's
3) Tito Ortiz
4) Frank Trigg
5) Justin Eilers


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

1. Kenny Florian
2. "Handsome" Matt Wiman (gayest nickname)
3. Sam Hoger
4. Tim Sylvia (big dork wheres his belt everywhere. I know he's proud but he wears it everywhere. I even think he wore it when he threw out the first pitch at a ballgame. loser)
5. Danny Abbadi
6. The loser that got his bed pee'd on by Chris Leben, haha.
7. Charles Mcarthy, CAAAPTAINNN MIIISSSSSERRRRAABLE!!!!


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

1) Ken Florian - cheats to win (dirty elbows), a week from now pure and utter pwnage.

2) Chris Leben - just plain gay. He whines and cries like a little girl...I hope some how Koscheck or Swick fights him again and pwns the shit out of him. 

3) Ed Herman - cocky ****. I want to Starnes pwn him.

4) Tim Sylvia - shits his pants, talks shit on every other HW. Love to see UFC make a Fedor or JLB fight happen

5) Sam Hoger - sausage tits. Talks so much shit, thinks he's the man. I hope the UFC smartened up and dropped his ass.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Venom said:


> All of you guys are such ******s, you hate good fighters for no reason and none of you are backing it up.
> 
> 1) Tito Ortiz (He is a punk, he trash talks, when he loses he cries, then he tries to act like a good guy, I'm sick of this monkey)
> 2) Tank Abbott (He does not respect anyone, ruined his career by eating fat and beer)
> ...


Tito is a fighter what has he said as far as “talking trash” that is worse than what any other fighter has ever said? He cries after he loses because he takes fighting so seriously what is wrong with that? And how would you know him being a good guy is an “act”? Do you know him? Obviously not. Every thing else you said I pretty much agree with though, even though I like Nick Diaz, it’s just that people who hate Tito Ortiz really don’t know anything about him .


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm neutral towards Big Tim. He can't help being a sluggish oaf.

Plus, Cabbage vs Sylvia was really good.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

1. Tim Sylvia
2. Chris Leben
3. Nick Diaz
4. Kenny Florian
5. Ken Shamrock


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

1 Koscheck
2 Koscheck
3 koscheck
4 Koscheck
5 Koscheck

Although i think hate is a bit strong i certainly think he is an ass.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

TLB said:


> it’s just that people who hate Tito Ortiz really don’t know anything about him .


 That is pretty much the same about any fighter people say they hate. They really don't know squat about them except for their fights, or some interviews.

1. Koscheck (cuz he is goofy looking with the died hair)
2. Florian ( I don't know why)
3. Shamrock (annoying any more)
4. Nick Diaz (ignorant cocky)
5. Shonie Carter (Annoying) I kno, not technically in the UFc, but close enough.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

1ortiz
2diaz 
3leban
4gracie
5lchuk lidell


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

1. *Koscheck*
2. *Diaz*
3.* Ken Shamrock*
4. *David "The Crow"*
5. *Riggs*

Based on personalitys


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

DU423 said:


> I think Diego Sanchez is extremely overrated, he's got a big mouth, and he will get his ass handed to him shortly. His last fight was a joke.


what a stupid quote his last fight was probably the best fight of the year with Karo. You just dont like him cause of his attitude, so you cant realize how good of a fighter he actually is.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chelle said:


> For me, I don't like Shamrock mostly because of his performance on the Ultimate Fighter reality series. He didn't even try to coach his team. I think he only still fights to promote the Lions Den.
> 
> JMHO


Nice quote he did a shit job coaching these guys who are trying to improve to make a living. I think Tito has done the best job as a TUF coach so far. His fighters improved greatly from start to finish. Shamrock is a old has been that needs to realize he sucks.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> what a stupid quote his last fight was probably the best fight of the year with Karo. You just dont like him cause of his attitude, so you cant realize how good of a fighter he actually is.


Exactly. Diego had 2 "Fight of the year candidates" for 05 & 06. How is he overrated? I think he's actually underrated by some, because no matter how much he proves himself, there are always idiots who say "Well, he was on TUF so he must suck!".


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Exactly. Diego had 2 "Fight of the year candidates" for 05 & 06. How is he overrated? I think he's actually underrated by some, because no matter how much he proves himself, there are always idiots who say "Well, he was on TUF so he must suck!".



Yah man I have noticed me and you always seem to agree on most threads.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Maybe you should set up a date.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

HIGH-larious.


----------



## semiconductor (Sep 13, 2006)

1. Kos
2. Kos
3. Kos
4. Kos
and, oh yeah number five
5. Kos


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*top 5 fighters in the UFC you hate?*

I don't have a top 5, but if I did Tito would be first...lol! Tito is a good fighter, but I hate his disrespectful attitude. When he fights Chuck again, I hope Chuck splits open that huge Melon again. I would love to see Chuck tee off on Tito once more...:laugh:


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

Tim Sylvia
Ken Shamrock
Babalu
Tank Abbot
Ed Herman
In no particular order.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> I don't have a top 5, but if I did Tito would be first...lol! Tito is a good fighter, but I hate his disrespectful attitude. When he fights Chuck again, I hope Chuck splits open that huge Melon again. I would love to see Chuck tee off on Tito once more...:laugh:


oh he will. I dont even think Tito is that good anymore, like look at his last couple victories besides shamrock he had 2 split decisions. That is not that impressive its just that the ufc has nobody else to face chuck. I dont count the shamrock fight because he is a joke.


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

Top 5 fighters that I hate that are on the current UFC roster are.
1.Tito Ortiz
and well that's pretty much it.


----------

